# HTC desire 820 - first snapdragon 64 bit octa core to be announced on 4th september



## rish1 (Aug 25, 2014)

HTC confirms Desire 820 to pack 64-bit Snapdragon 615 chipset - GSMArena.com news



> 64-bit smartphones are already a reality with the iPhone 5s while several manufacturers are competing to be the first to bring a 64-bit Android to market. HTC might claim that title with the mid-range Desire 820.
> The phone has been officially confirmed via the HTC Weibo account though details are very scarce – all the teaser images really say is "64-bit" and "September 4". The first image lists off the HTC firsts – first Android phone, first 1080p phone, first f/2.0 camera aperture and so on.
> The second image is more interesting and shows what appears to be the front-facing camera, off to the side of a front-facing speaker grill. Our Chinese is spotty but that big "64" is hard to misinterpret.
> 
> ...



well its quite early to make this thread but i am super excited to see snapdragon 615 in action .. mid range has been dead from a looooong time .. the last great mid ranger was xperia sp..  lets see how cortex a53 and adreno 405 will perform.. htc desire 820 shaping out to be a great mid ranger .. 2gb ram and a  20-23k price can make this a killer phone


----------



## kaz (Aug 25, 2014)

great...better than those lenovo ones announced few days back


----------



## theserpent (Aug 25, 2014)

rish said:


> HTC confirms Desire 820 to pack 64-bit Snapdragon 615 chipset - GSMArena.com news
> 
> 
> 
> well its quite early to make this thread but i am super excited to see snapdragon 615 in action .. mid range has been dead from a looooong time .. the last great mid ranger was xperia sp..  lets see how cortex a53 and adreno 405 will perform.. htc desire 820 shaping out to be a great mid ranger .. 2gb ram and a  20-23k price can make this a killer phone



But we know this is HTC,Price will be 25-35k


----------



## amjath (Aug 25, 2014)

Sony did stupid pricing for its selfie phone, HTC should learn and not follow the lead


----------



## rish1 (Aug 25, 2014)

theserpent said:


> But we know this is HTC,Price will be 25-35k



well that's also true but they have been much better than sony this year in terms of pricing


----------



## theserpent (Aug 25, 2014)

rish said:


> well that's also true but they have been much better than sony this year in terms of pricing



Well I can kinda agree with you, but see htc desire 816 .. Sony has gone shamesung way :/


----------



## rish1 (Aug 25, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Well I can kinda agree with you, but see htc desire 816 .. Sony has gone shamesung way :/



htc desire 816 was launched at a good price 23k instead of decreasing it  they later increased it as it was selling very good ...

htc desire 616 is priced very good , and 516 isn't that bad as well

just that they are overpowered by asus , moto and xiaomi so they don't look attractive ..  xiaomi/moto not available offline and asus isn't a well known brand amongst general public ...


----------



## theserpent (Aug 25, 2014)

rish said:


> htc desire 816 was launched at a good price 23k instead of decreasing it  they later increased it as it was selling very good ...
> 
> htc desire 616 is priced very good , and 516 isn't that bad as well
> 
> *just that they are overpowered by asus , moto and xiaomi so they don't look attractive*



Well you have a good point over here.
HTC should try making this a FLIPKART exclusive trust me they can save upto 10k(No selling and distribution charges,No margin for shops,no transportation etc)


----------



## rish1 (Sep 2, 2014)

here is how the new Snapdragon 410 cortex A53 performs in htc desire 510

Gpu performance is same as adreno 305 so not worth posting it..

this is at 1.2 ghz and  has same performance as 1.6 ghz cortex A7 in desire 810

the performance is now very close to krait cores

*hdblog.it/image_new.php?id=369054&max_width=660&max_height=436


----------



## AbhMkh (Sep 2, 2014)

Well..Well.., looks like the industry trend is shifting towards octa-core chipsets. But I wish more manufactures would make quad core Cortex A15's clocked above 2 GHZ.

Cortex A15 and its 64 bit counterpart Cortex A57 are the fastest CPU cores available today, only the Tegra K1 chipset had a quad core A15 running at 2.2 Ghz and it handily beats the 2.5 Ghz Krait 400 inside the SD801.Performance is probably equal to the 2.7 Ghz Krait 450 inside the SD 805.

Problem is Cortex A15 cores run very hot and mobile devices don't have enough heat dissipation.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 4, 2014)

and it is launched 

*cdn2.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/htc/desire-820-1.jpg


Rest of the Specs
*
- 8 Mp Secondary Camera
- snapdragon 615 
- Adreno 405
- 2 gb ram
- 13 Mp Primary camera
- 5.5 inch 720 p screen
- 2600 mah battery

if this can be priced less than 25k it will sell great*


----------



## $hadow (Sep 4, 2014)

720p on 5.5 inch display will surely look ugly. And HTC is touting it as a selfie camera how much is it?


----------



## ZTR (Sep 4, 2014)

Cortex a53


----------



## kaz (Sep 4, 2014)

$hadow said:


> 720p on 5.5 inch display will surely look ugly. And HTC is touting it as a selfie camera how much is it?



8MP in the front...

- - - Updated - - -

lol I saw many youtube videos and they said octacore 64-bit and I thought it's some mediatek SOC....Good that it is SD 615...Thanks  [MENTION=138559]rish[/MENTION]


----------



## rish1 (Sep 4, 2014)

$hadow said:


> 720p on 5.5 inch display will surely look ugly. And HTC is touting it as a selfie camera how much is it?



any PPI above 250 is fine, this has 267 ppi.. galaxy s2 had 217 PPi , it doesn't make that much of difference,   front cam is 8mp
and it will perform great as well with low res

welcome      [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] 

- - - Updated - - -

and we have the first benchmarks for Adreno 405

First benchmark results for the 64-bit Snapdragon 615-packing HTC Desire 820 are here

Adreno 405 performs same as the fastest Adreno 320 present in moto X.. but has support for Direct X 11 , h.265 encode and other advancements whereas  320 had direct x 9c 

now we need snapdragon 610 to come at 15k price point...


----------



## kaz (Sep 4, 2014)

There is dual sim version also which will only launch here in India...hence, poor dev support


----------



## rish1 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Launched for 24,990*


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2014)

Why dual sim variant?


----------

